# pine tree



## m.galindo (Dec 6, 2001)

Hello:

I live in Anchorage, Alaska. I have many wild alaskan pine trees in my yard, they are not very pretty! Is there anything I can do to help them look more full, pretty, healthy???
Thank you for any help


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 6, 2001)

True pines can be pruned in the spring when the new growth extends into what is called a candle. Simply pinch off about half of the candle. The tree will become fuller in a few short seasons.


----------



## m.galindo (Dec 8, 2001)

*ugly pine trees*

Jay,

Thank you for your help. It is about -15F here now, some times it gets to -30 below zero, I guess that doesn't help their looks much eather!
In the spring I will trim them.

Thanks again
marge


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 9, 2001)

Are you in muskeg? I understand that most plant donot stay in thier usual forms in this environment.


----------



## m.galindo (Dec 9, 2001)

*ugly pine trees*

Hi John:

The land is sandy, rocky hill side, gentley sloping. Not muskeg, but the trees look real similar. The trees are very tall and skinny, all of the branches at the base are dead. All of the homes in the area have drilled wells they are 60 to 227 feet deep. I noticed a lot of holes in some of the trees last summer when I bought the lot, they look like some thing real little drilling holes, there is bark dust at the base of the tree.(spruce beetle)?????
if so is there anything I can do for them?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 10, 2001)

Dry rocky soil, windy conditions, very low temps. Sounds rather inhospitable. What is your altitude?

If the holes are not in any specific patern then an insect sounds right. If they are in sraight lines it would be sapsucker over here. Don't know if you are in their range.


----------



## Jay Banks (Dec 11, 2001)

I remember the that look well. I was stationed in Anchorage in the 70's. Sitka spruce are neat looking too.


----------

